# Hedgie Scratching??



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

It seems my hedgie is scratching a decent amount, during day and night, like maybe 2 times an hour, and even when hes sleeping (or suppose to be sleeping) hes scratching!....I am using aspen shavings as his bedding currently (until i have time to make some liners for the guy). I am wondering if that has to do with it, or maybe something else?

I dont know....it maybe normal too I have no clue, any comments/suggestions?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

First thing get rid of the aspen and go with liners. Aspen can be very irritating to their skin. 
Bath him once you have the liners ready to use and if he continues to scratch that much it may be mites. Is he quilling?


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

He is only 2 months old, so I'm going to say yes he's still quilling lol would that be a reason?

I don't have time to switch to liners until 3 weeks from now :-/ its end of the quarter/finals for the next few weeks until then he only gets the bare minimum social time :-(


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't mean to be rude, but I would hate to scratch for 3 weeks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you can't afford the time to go out and buy liners right now, you could use pillow cases for temporary liners.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

But if you wait 3 weeks, and it turns out to be mites... 
Well, the situation would be a lot worse than it would be now. More vet visits, balding hedgie...

And if it's not mites, just the stress of constant itching would be bad enough to have some sort of effect on his well being.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Alot of walmart stores have a fabric/crafts department and lots of times have fleece on clearance for around $2 a yard..All u need to do is cut it to fit your cage


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with lilysmommy it's important to switch to liners right away and since you don't have time to cut the fleece or go get any you could use pillowcase. Also you can use baby receiving blankets or an old t-shirt. Any sort of fabric without holes, loose threads or fabric loops can be used as liners temporarily.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

So I'm guessing you don't think its because he's quilling okay, maybe ill just give him some of my clothes or something to sleep on, he's not litter trained either which is the other reason I haven't switched to liners

How would he get mites anyway? He's been in nothing but the cleanest environments :-/


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He can get them from the aspen shavings. Mites can be carried in wood shavings/pellets, which is why many people prefer not to use them if there's no other reason (such as breeders having to keep pregnant females/mothers&babies on them because of cleaning purposes).
The scratching /could/ be from quilling, but it could just as easily be from mites or dryness caused by the shavings. And if either of those are the case, the best thing to do is to get rid of the shavings, as soon as possible. You want to eliminate what could be a possible cause, and see if it helps.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just want to add that majority of hedgies will not use a litter box. Pooping on the liner is gonna happen.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Alright, I'll give him one of my bed sheets to sleep on tonight and clean out the shavings and see if that works...hopefully it does :-\


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hedgehogs all carry mites. Illness and stress can cause a mite bloom. Yes, they can also get an infestation from wood shavings.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

OK!

So I gave my hedgehog a bath (used baby shampoo because it is all i currently have) and rinsed him completely, emptied out his cage, washed his cage, and put down one of my sheets as a temp liner...he seems WAY confused right now lol, but so far i havnt seen him scratch once, we will see though, I dont think hes fully dry yet.

My question now is, when he poops and pees on the liner, do I wash it the next day? cause i have heard people going 2 days, cause washing it every day is a TON of work for me to do right now especially when i barely had the time in the first place, lemme know about that please, thanks.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds good! Yes, you can leave the liner for a couple days between washing. If you spot clean any poop off daily you can leave it for several days, just make sure it isn't too gross. If you want you can put down a paper towel under the wheel which can be replaced every other day or so.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay so update.

I went to the vet and said she doesnt think there are mites but we decided to get Revolution just in case (getting the mite examination wouldve cost more...I could barely afford the visit in the first place, but health is first.) so I dont know what I'm gonna do, I waiting for a response on the "Revolution" thread in health because Nancy said 0.01mL doses, and the vet calculated .04mL doses (2 doses, 1 "now" and 1 thirty days from "now")...so I havnt given him it yet cause I am worried about that.

I also cleaned the liner and his cage again and he is still scratching, I am wondering if it is because he has pee on him or something? because when he runs in the wheel and i watch, I noticed that he pees and it gets on the side of the wheel, and as he runs, he is like rubbing against the side as well, thus getting pee on his sides. But I'm not sure it is that either cause even after I bathe him he seems to scratch when he wakes up before he runs on the wheel.

Oh and also! Good news! it seems he has calmed down with his hyperactive crazy attitude. I think it was because I havnt done laundry in a while so my normal smell hasnt been around so he was like !!! YOUR NOT MY DAD!...idk, either way he stopped so thats a plus i guess lol


----------

